# Suspect Takes an Ambulance for a Joy Ride



## MMiz (Feb 4, 2005)

*Suspect takes an ambulance for a California joy ride*

LAGUNA BEACH, Cal. - It wasn't your usual California police chase when authorities found themselves chasing an out-of-control ambulance Thursday night as it weaved its way through Orange County.

The chase began in Huntington Beach and ended 20 minutes later in Dana Point.

In Laguna Beach, the speeding ambulance was weaving dangerously in and out of traffic, with the siren on but the lights off. That's when police realized the ambulance was stolen. 

[Read More!]


----------



## cbdemt (Feb 5, 2005)

That sucks!  Our department requires that someone stay with the ambulance at all time when its in service.  Sucks to be the driver, just sit and watch...  I guess thats the reason why though.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 5, 2005)

You would think that they would steal something less noticable tho... :blink:  :huh:  :blink:


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 5, 2005)

Unless they want to be noticed.  Not knowing the specifics, sometimes for gang initiations they have a wanna-be steal something of more value or more of a risk, ie an ambulance.  Could have been just a dare or even a self dare.

Someone staying with the ambulance?  I guess it depends on the area.  I've never seen this before (as a written policy).


----------



## cbdemt (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Feb 5 2005, 10:57 AM
> *
> Someone staying with the ambulance?  I guess it depends on the area.  I've never seen this before (as a written policy). *


 Thats the funny thing... I work in BFE... But I guess they have to cover their you-know-what, better safe than sorry, and all that junk.


----------



## Jon (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cbdemt+Feb 5 2005, 02:11 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cbdemt @ Feb 5 2005, 02:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Chimpie_@Feb 5 2005, 10:57 AM
> *
> Someone staying with the ambulance? I guess it depends on the area. I've never seen this before (as a written policy). *


Thats the funny thing... I work in BFE... But I guess they have to cover their you-know-what, better safe than sorry, and all that junk. [/b][/quote]
 Where I run it is expected that the keys never leave the ambulance. Even if you shut the truck off outside the ED, it is very common for another rig to show up, and their driver to hop out and move your truck out of their way so they can park "close" to the ED entrance.

One of our trucks DOES NOT GET TURNED OFF (alternator is dying, and battery needs to be plugged in to charge). We have taken that truck to the "closest" trauma center, which is in the state's WORST city - yeah - worse than north Philly.
Unwritten rule is that you leave one of your 3 or 5 crew members with the bus, or it might be missing on your return (on the other side thought, that would be more of a blessing than a curse)


When I work transport, my boss says that all trucks are to be locked when not occupied. They are usually unlocked in the ED bay when dropping off, and in real hot or cold Weather I keep a spare key, so I can lock the rig and leave it running. - My work truck is the same way - the ignition doesn't retain the key, so I routinely will park it running with the lightbar on. leeps it warm when I'm running inside for 2 minutes. also means that I dont have the 30-key keyring beating up my knee....

Jon


Jon


----------



## lindsayn2 (Feb 5, 2005)

I work for the same service in Kansas as the stolen ambulance was taken from and we require here in Topeka that the ambulance stay running at all times unless parked in the bay.  We also are not required to have a crew member with the truck at all times.  The only requirements are that the truck be locked when it is unattended.  But just like anything this is not always done.  Looks like some unlucky EMT forgot to hit the locks.  Glad its him and not me losing my job.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Feb 5, 2005)

I heard about that briefly, but hadn't seen the photo or any of the details (just that it was an AMR rig).

It is our policy that when on a call, all rigs are left running (usually with some or all of the emergency lights active) when parked on scene. When we get to the hospital on a transport, we shut down but usually leave the keys in the rig (depends on who's driving and what time it is).


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 5, 2005)

On scene I leave my rig running. I dont want to take a chance that it wont start again... Murphy's Law. At the hospital I shut it down and pull the key.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 6, 2005)

there was a terror threat involving ambulances out here a while ago... nobody took it seriously until 2 went missing in 2 hours. Both taken from EDs


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 6, 2005)

Did they find them?


----------



## Jon (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Feb 6 2005, 01:05 AM
> * there was a terror threat involving ambulances out here a while ago... nobody took it seriously until 2 went missing in 2 hours. Both taken from EDs *


 And then we had the one supervisor who reported a truck missing on the overnight at 2am, woke up all the Management and had to make a report to local PD, FBI and DHS folks. the company then looked like more of an *** when the truck was found parked at the hospital the co. had a transport program out of - apparently someone didn't make the note that that truck was getting sent to the Hospital program to replace a broken-down rig...

Needless to say, that gentleman was no longer working as a supervisor.



Jon


----------

